# Gun Cleaner



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Hey has anyone checked this out? It seems useful in that it gets the water to flush backwards pushing stuff out of the filter.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hrrmmmsss.... looks interesting.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Got a couple of them and they work great. I like the Airlessco guns and pumps also.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

excellent, thanks for sharing holmes.


----------

